# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  SAM DeCoDeR Pack Plus

## tancja

*Hазвание:* SAM DeCoDeR Pack Plus 1.85
*Операционная система:* Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 2000,Windows 7
*Год:* 2010
*Язык (интерфейса):* Русский
*Активация|рег код:* Не требуется

*Описание:* SAM DeCoDeR Pack - сейчас существует множество различных кодек-паков, но подбор компонентов в них не является оптимальным и не дает возможности просмотра максимального числа форматов файлов без поиска дополнительных декодеров. Я предлагаю свой вариант подборки нужных декодеров и фильтров для воспроизведения мультимедийных файлов. Теперь все декодеры, которые необходимы для просмотра видео и прослушивания музыки на компьютере будут у Вас под рукой.

*История версий:*

1.85 (20.01.2010)
* Обновление набора фильтров FFDShow до ревизии 3207_0118
* Обновление Media Player Classic Home Cinema до 1.3.1529
* Обновление автономных фильтров до новой версии 1.3.1529
* Изменение рендера MPC для лучшей поддержки типов файлов

1.83 (10.01.2010)
* Обновление набора фильтров FFDShow до ревизии 3194_0110
* Обновление сплиттера Haali Media Splitter до 1.9.355.21
* Изменение опций MPC для лучшей поддержки H264/AVC и VC1

1.80 (09.01.2010)
* Обновление набора фильтров FFDShow до ревизии 3184_0107
* Обновление Media Player Classic Home Cinema до 1.3.1489
* Обновление автономных фильтров до новой версии 1.3.1489
* Обновление кодека для видео-файлов x264 до ревизии 1376
* Обновление настройщика кодеков Codec Tweak Tool до 4.12
* Обновление информационной программы MediaInfo до 0.7.27
* Добавление дополнительных файлов конфигураций для MPCHC
* Возвращение старой версии 1.22 видеокодека XviD (Koepi)

*turbo.to:* SAM_DeCoDeR_Pack_2010_Plus.rar

----------

